# Cold where you're at??



## StarDozer13 (May 21, 2014)

Hi!!!

It's 10 degrees right now. what do you do when it's too cold to go outside?? snowing also. I slept all day today a and mom got mad at me because I didn't do anything around the house.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

It's predicted to get down to 19F here in NE NJ, which is pretty cold for this region. (Single-digit temps are very rare here, generally.) We're expecting snow tomorrow, but only an inch (subject to change without notice, of course).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, Stardozer, great to see you!

Gonna be cold here overnight.  When I checked the temp this morning in Hibbing, MN where my relatives are
it was -22, but going up to zero.  

Betsy


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Compared to the rest of the country, the PNW is quite balmy. Temps in the 20s and 30s, light snow on the ground. However, in western WA we are having lots of flooding. I am in central WA, and conditions are quite reasonable. I read on CNN today that 70% of the US population is having frigid temps. I am thinking of all of you.


----------



## StarDozer13 (May 21, 2014)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hey, Stardozer, great to see you!
> 
> Gonna be cold here overnight. When I checked the temp this morning in Hibbing, MN where my relatives are
> it was -22, but going up to zero.
> ...


hi!!!!


----------



## StarDozer13 (May 21, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Currently it's 1 -- feels like -15. Tomorrow forecasted to be coldest day of this week.

*ETA:* Now at 5:10 p.m. it's 7 -- still feels like -15. Snow not so much a problem. *COLD!*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Temp here in Alexandria VA is 23.5; snowing. Minus 3 in Hibbing, MN where my relatives live.

I need to do some sewing....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Currently it's 10 here in northern IN. We got several inches of snow overnight. Very cold for the next couple of days with windchill warnings. -15 to -30 expected for the next 2 days.  Brrrr


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

We saw snowflakes at our house early one morning last week, which is very rare here. It's 81 degrees right now, at 11:20 in the morning!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Low 20s right now, with a predicted low tonight of 6F, after which it starts to slowly warm up toward the weekend with highs in the mid 30s -- which will make me look forward even more to my vacation in Phoenix AZ next week.  (Hopefully the worst of the Polar Vortex won't reach down there?)


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

71 degrees and sunny. Sitting in my shorts and t-shirt.

Deckard


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Yep. The high here tomorrow will probably not get above 0.


----------



## msdanielle28 (Jun 12, 2011)

18 here but feels like below zero. This evening getting into the single digits, but the wind, did I say the wind makes everything worse. All this week we're in the single digits but can't complain much as the snow has held off much here. By now we would've been dumped with snow, and frigid temps.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Cold now, but the entire state of Iowa is expected to have wind chills tomorrow of -30 to -45 below.  Every school in the state has already cancelled classes for tomorrow because of temperatures. YUCK.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

Warmest winter I remember in the UK. And I'm forty-five.


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

Currently we're expecting Thursday to have no school (which I'd love, I don't want to go to work on Thursday in this weather). It's been at least 2 days now of negative wind chill, and we're expecting at least two days more. Eventually there will be at least an hour where it'll feel like it is as warm as 0F out. 

Tomorrow I have off work and am planning on spending it entirely inside with my kindle and yarn. Same plan for Thursday if there's no school.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

According to weather.com, it's 21 degrees and feels like 10 in NYC.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

It is in low 30's to high 20's here in South Jersey.  Two inches of snow/ice on the ground.  Tomorrow and Thursday are going to be in the teens to single digits.  No plans to go outside for a couple of days.  One of the blessings of being disabled.  Thinking of maybe watching a Lord Of The Rings marathon.  Make some popcorn get my favorite throw and snuggle with the cat.  Cooking dinner in my Ninja 3 in 1 cooker.  Stay warm everyone.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of cold, but we could use a little cool. It was 59 this morning but it didn't last. It's 71 right now and it might go up a few more degrees. 

It's a tough life, but somebody has to live it.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Thank you.  My 32 feels like 17 is warm now.  The temperature has dropped 3 degrees in an hour.


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Currently 43 degrees with a projected high of 64 today.  Extended drought continues so there is little fog or cloud cover, allowing sun to penetrate calcium depleted bones.


----------



## BrentKnowles (Mar 8, 2011)

A balmy -10C here in Alberta, though with windchill it is about ten degrees colder. Was about -25C earlier in the week... so we are warming up a bit.


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

It's mid-30s here in the PNW, and the sun is--miraculously--shining. We've had a few nice days lately and it's not nearly as cold as last winter!


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

It's 18 here and has been bitter cold since Christmas.  The roads are very slick today and it's trying hard to snow again.  It's soup weather!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

It is 17 right now - dropped from 20.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Temp right now is 0. Not sure about the wind chill, but when I last heard a weather report it was around -23.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

20 degrees and windy on my way home from work after midnight last night.  17 this morning.  I could manage this if our heat didn't keep going off!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I was in Albany NY yesterday and it was either -1 or 2 (depending which weather station you were looking at) when we left the hotel -- about 9:15.


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

It's 37 degrees, but I've been cranking the heat nonstop. I am about to go to the gym, which I find the hardest thing to do in the winter. No snow though, so that's a good thing.


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

weather service says it's 49 degrees but feels like 48 degrees, probably because of lingering fog that is beginning to remind me of Werewolves of London:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fto1MSXioSc


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I think it was 40 degrees this evening when I went out, but the wind felt very cold.  (NYC)


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

We have come out of the deep freeze. It was up into the 40s here this weekend so most of the ice and snow have melted.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Feels like spring today. 81 degrees  . Don't worry, we'll get cold again. Front moving in and by Friday we are down to 50 daytime and rain and 35 at night. 

I been outside today planting pepper seeds in jiffy peat, putting down rosemary, giving some other seedlings some fresh air. So nice.  

It was really cold here the last 2 weeks with even freezing temps at night at some point. I wish it could be 81 all year round. Every day. Such a pleasant temperature.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

We were in the high 60's so I finished the dust bunny relocation program.    Also a baby bottle brush is perfect for cleaning a shop vac filter.  Best to clean it outside.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

It is snowing here today.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

46 and rainy all day, lots of rain, dark and dreary. Nasty.  

2 days ago I was walking around in shorts and Tshirt in 81 degrees. 

Even my poor squirrels are not happy. They are sitting on the railing shivering while I feed them peanuts and sunflower seeds. The shivering might just a ploy for sympathy though to get more nuts.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Air temp 31, feels like 25.  Not so cold.


----------



## msdanielle28 (Jun 12, 2011)

Much better here today. Scheduled for a high of 31, and we get excited about the 30's. Haha we call it a warm front especially since having those below zero temps.  On a good note we haven't been swamped with snow as usual.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

We wound up with about 3 inches yesterday.  Today is super bright and sunny.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Atunah said:


> Even my poor squirrels are not happy. They are sitting on the railing shivering while I feed them peanuts and sunflower seeds. The shivering might just a ploy for sympathy though to get more nuts.


Yes, I think the bushy-tailed rodents have you trained. 

It's sunny and warm where I live, with a high of 75 degrees...shorts weather.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

There are predictions for a big blizzard in the northeast from noon to about midnight Tuesday night.  Lots of hype.  When I went to Whole Foods tonight for normal food shopping, the lines were very long and from the look in the carts, there was lots of hoarding going on.

The NYC Mayor held a press conference this afternoon to warn people about the blizzard and let us know what they are doing in preparation.  The NY Times has an article saying this may be the worst ever.

I don't know about this worst ever prediction.  If it is a lot of snow, it's going to be a mess around here for at least a week.


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

3rd day of fog so damp that it soaks everything, looking for the sun in CA's Central Valley, where we say, "at least it's a dry heat when it hits 100 degrees."  Right now, it's a bone chilling wet cold that cuts you like a pathologist doing an autopsy to determine cause of death.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

37 this morning which is cold for my part of FL. Just came back from NJ where the lowest temp we had was 0 with a wind chill of -18.

But, it's warming up already Should hit 80 by Sunday afternoon.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

All the way up to 16F here in NE NJ now. Was 2F when I left for work this morning (with like a -20F wind chill).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Funny or Die weather app fact of the day from a few days ago...

San Diego is cool compared to what's been since we got here, but I'm still sitting here in short sleeves with the window open. A friend in VA said it was -4 at his house this morning. Brrrr.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

NogDog said:


> All the way up to 16F here in NE NJ now. Was 2F when I left for work this morning (with like a -20F wind chill).


Early mornings in the winter are no fun!


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

-24


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

NogDog said:


> All the way up to 16F here in NE NJ now. Was 2F when I left for work this morning (with like a -20F wind chill).


Just got back from there. I did manage not to freeze or catch my death of cold. My cousin loaned me a down comforter that was nice and toasty. The only problem was that it was so heavy, once I got settled under it, I could barely move.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

We've not had "winter" yet this year (I'm north of Dallas), until last night. Ice storm, about an inch and a half of ice and sleet on roads everywhere. Schools/businesses closed. Husband home (eeek! hard to work--but he's cooking so that's okay   ). 

At least this storm didn't bring down tree branches and power lines like last year. Last year we got stuck in the house for 5-6 days. 

I don't mind snow, grew up in N Indiana and learned to drive in it. But ice brings out the crazies.


----------



## msdanielle28 (Jun 12, 2011)

Still in the deep freeze here for the second week. There hasn't been any school due to the frigid temperatures. Today it's much warmer with a high around 14.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

It's not as cold here as it is in Michigan, but I. cannot. stand. this. any. more.  I wouldn't mind if it were warm in my apartment.  It is 22 but windy now.  When I got home tonight at 12:45 AM, it was 61 inside.  Actually the thermometer on my clock read 65, but I decided to move it just a little closer to the window and it's 61 for hte past few hours.  I filed another complaint with the city's 311 online.  I did this on Sunday, and instead of sending an inspector they called and asked me if my heat came on.  It had, but I said I didn't know if it would stay on.  They closed the case.  So I am trying again.  This is my 3rd complaint this season, but I could have complained at least 50 times since December.  I'm tired of calling the super, because he's not helping.  He lives in the building next door.  I think that 311 is the only thing that my building management would take seriously (for one day probably) because they can be fined.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

It's supposed to be warming up here over the next week or so, which is about on par with the arrival of March. It's actually been a pretty mild winter overall, until a few weeks ago when suddenly the snow and arctic temperatures came.


----------

